# Etrailer.com Stinks



## jnicita (Apr 6, 2009)

Don't usually go out of my way to blast a online company, I usually just dont shop their anymore and move on. *BUT* when pulled through the ringer, and actually LIED to, I figure I should at least mention it. Just hope nobody else gets suckered in.

Its been about 7 weeks since my order was placed, still haven't gotten it yet. I have a huge trail of emails, and voice conversations, talk to someone on the phone and get told that my parts are in another distribution center and will be sent to the location where the rest of my order is being held up waiting for the parts. (This is after 5 weeks and no product, of course I have called, emailed, all that, keep getting the "manufacture is back ordered", even though I have called the manufacture thinking maybe I will just cancel my etrailer order and told by manufacture that they have plenty but dont sell direct). Get told that they will have it 3 weeks ago, and will expedite the shipping, then at the end of last week, get a email from another rep saying my order was processed and is being shipped and I should get it, except its sent the cheapest and slowest way possible.

Anyways, no need to go into more detail, just that they cant stick to a single story, depending on who you talk to or responds to your email, seems like they just make up an excuse and then dont even keep logs about what they said last, as in the same day I'm told the manufacture is backordered, and that the product is in stock at another warehouse, and that my order is on its way.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Sorry to hear of your negative experience. They've always been very quick and trouble free for me.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

I've had pretty good experience with eTrailer.com before, but the problem I ran into is they do a lot (like all I think) of drop shipping from various manufacturers. Drop shipping is fine most of the time, but on the occasion things don't go right the customer is left wondering what is going on while the manufacturer and the retailer are pointing fingers at each other.


----------



## jcat67 (Aug 8, 2008)

Nathan said:


> Sorry to hear of your negative experience. They've always been very quick and trouble free for me.


X2. Hope you get your issue corrected though.


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

jcat67 said:


> Sorry to hear of your negative experience. They've always been very quick and trouble free for me.


X2. Hope you get your issue corrected though.
[/quote]

X3 
All they do is Drop Ship stuff but normally if i order something on a Frdiay monring its here by Monday ... or order Monday its here by Friday .... seven weeks is about 6 weeks to long ... if you paid for it by credit card simply call the CC customer service number and have them cancel the order for you.... that simple


----------



## Fanatical1 (Jan 9, 2006)

Ghosty said:


> Sorry to hear of your negative experience. They've always been very quick and trouble free for me.


X2. Hope you get your issue corrected though.
[/quote]

X3 
All they do is Drop Ship stuff but normally if i order something on a Frdiay monring its here by Monday ... or order Monday its here by Friday .... seven weeks is about 6 weeks to long ... if you paid for it by credit card simply call the CC customer service number and have them cancel the order for you.... that simple
[/quote]

X4

Always had very good experiences with them. Sorry to hear of your trouble.....


----------



## twincam (Jan 11, 2010)

Fanatical1 said:


> Sorry to hear of your negative experience. They've always been very quick and trouble free for me.


X2. Hope you get your issue corrected though.
[/quote]

X3 
All they do is Drop Ship stuff but normally if i order something on a Frdiay monring its here by Monday ... or order Monday its here by Friday .... seven weeks is about 6 weeks to long ... if you paid for it by credit card simply call the CC customer service number and have them cancel the order for you.... that simple
[/quote]

X4

Always had very good experiences with them. Sorry to hear of your trouble.....
[/quote]
try www.lakeshore-rv.com, they are a ligit dealer with no games!


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

twincam said:


> try www.lakeshore-rv.com, they are a ligit dealer with no games!


Lakeshore is not really an Internet after market parts sales site.


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

Sorry to hear of your troubles. I had very good luck last spring when I ordered the parts to replace my hub bearings from them. Hopefully they will get things taken care of for you.


----------



## rock hill (Apr 17, 2009)

Fanatical1 said:


> Sorry to hear of your negative experience. They've always been very quick and trouble free for me.


X2. Hope you get your issue corrected though.
[/quote]

X3 
All they do is Drop Ship stuff but normally if i order something on a Frdiay monring its here by Monday ... or order Monday its here by Friday .... seven weeks is about 6 weeks to long ... if you paid for it by credit card simply call the CC customer service number and have them cancel the order for you.... that simple
[/quote]

X4

Always had very good experiences with them. Sorry to hear of your trouble.....
[/quote]
x5


----------



## Lakewood (Feb 18, 2010)

I've ordered alot of parts for my car hauler from etrailer and always had good experiences except for the one time I ordered a part that was on backorder. I got a big run around for weeks being promised different shipping dates until finally they told me they could not get the part. I felt they could have been more honest but I'll probably still order from them. Can't beat the prices and selection...


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

Sorry to hear of your problems with them. I've dealt with them a couple times without any complaints.


----------



## JohnL (Sep 2, 2004)

I have been doing business with them for probably 30 years....long before they were "eTrailer". They are a local business here where I live. They have a walk in store under another name which is part of another larger related operation. They are very solid and reliable. They are not one of the many internet businesses that spring up today and are gone tomorrow. I have always found them to be helpful and their prices reasonable. Many times I have had then find and order odd parts for me. I think part of the problem is that the have been very successful on the internet and are somewhat swamped...at least that's the impression I have had when I was in the store. If you are unhappy with their service I'm sure they will correct the problem or issue a refund.


----------



## Kyoutbacker (Apr 26, 2006)

I've done business with them twice with good results. The only problem I've seen is with communication. Backorders seem to catch them by surprise, but eventually all the order shows up. I would use them again.


----------



## raynardo (Jun 8, 2007)

I guess I''m one of the majority here that's ALWAYS had good luck with eTrailer. Pretty good prices, too!


----------



## swanny (Oct 31, 2007)

I buy a lot of stuff on-line. Sometime things go bad. That the chance you take to get stuff a little cheaper.(free shipping-no sales tax) One thing I do is check up on a site with Resellerratings, it gives you a report about how things are going for a site. Also with a lot of reviews about the good the bad and the ugly.

kevin


----------



## Chuggs (Jun 8, 2010)

We've used them twice. The first time was for a hitch for our '10 Toyota Rav4...I ordered the Hitch and a Brake Controller from them...It was on the truck the next day. Our second order, for a set of bed rails and a gooseneck wiring harness, was held because the wiring harness was not in stock...so we waited a couple of weeks on that. When it arrived...it was the wrong part (correct stock number on the package --- wrong contents). They sent the correct part out the next day --- and emailed a UPS label for returning the wrong part. I had it packed up and ready to swap with the UPS driver when he arrived. Sure...they make mistakes, but I was impressed with how well they recovered. They've always answered my emails within the day...and usually within a couple of hours.

Sorry to hear you felt like you got the run-around.


----------



## Up State NY Camper (Apr 7, 2010)

Though I have never ordered from them, family and friends have with no problems. I have only heard good things about etrailers. I ordered my hitching equipment from calhitch because it was $100 cheaper than etrailer fror the same equipment. I got it in 2 days, with free shipping. So maybe give them a shot.


----------



## twincam (Jan 11, 2010)

Call Marci at lakeshore rv, they have the best prices and do not play games, the number is 231 788 2040, good luck and hope you get your new outback soon!!


----------



## SLO250RS (Mar 11, 2010)

I was looking for Lynx leveler caps nobody had them in stock locally,i tried e trailer they had them but no box,gave me 10% off and free shipping.IMHO etrailer did ok by me


----------



## etrailer (Dec 10, 2010)

jnicita said:


> Don't usually go out of my way to blast a online company, I usually just dont shop their anymore and move on. *BUT* when pulled through the ringer, and actually LIED to, I figure I should at least mention it. Just hope nobody else gets suckered in.
> 
> Its been about 7 weeks since my order was placed, still haven't gotten it yet. I have a huge trail of emails, and voice conversations, talk to someone on the phone and get told that my parts are in another distribution center and will be sent to the location where the rest of my order is being held up waiting for the parts. (This is after 5 weeks and no product, of course I have called, emailed, all that, keep getting the "manufacture is back ordered", even though I have called the manufacture thinking maybe I will just cancel my etrailer order and told by manufacture that they have plenty but dont sell direct). Get told that they will have it 3 weeks ago, and will expedite the shipping, then at the end of last week, get a email from another rep saying my order was processed and is being shipped and I should get it, except its sent the cheapest and slowest way possible.
> 
> Anyways, no need to go into more detail, just that they cant stick to a single story, depending on who you talk to or responds to your email, seems like they just make up an excuse and then dont even keep logs about what they said last, as in the same day I'm told the manufacture is backordered, and that the product is in stock at another warehouse, and that my order is on its way.


My name is Patrick and I'm at etrailer.com. I'm sorry that your experience was less than satisfactory and I'd like to get to the bottom of it and find out what happened. I know this is an old thread, but I'd like to look into it to see what happened so we can prevent it in the future. We do drop ship when it's called for, that's shipping straight from the manufacturer to the customer. We stock a lot of products in our warehouse, but if we don't have it and the manufacturer does, we can save time by shipping it straight to you.

If you would like, you can send me your order information in a PM, like the email address you used to order or an Order ID number, and I can figure out exactly what happened. We take pride in offering the best service possible and we don't want our customers to feel like they've been let down.

Patrick B


----------



## Dub (Dec 8, 2008)

I've always had great experiences with etrailer.com A couple years ago when I was on vacation my pigtail on my trailer got caught between the sway bars and pinched. I was able to hack it back together and ordered another through etrailer.com and asked them to ship it to the campground, that I was on vacation. Someone personally called me to tell me they read my comments and expedited the packaging for me and upgraded the shipping at no charge so I would get it in time before we left. I thought this was awesome and above and beyond for an online retailer, plus it made me feel safer towing with my family.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

etrailer said:


> My name is Patrick and I'm at etrailer.com. I'm sorry that your experience was less than satisfactory and I'd like to get to the bottom of it and find out what happened. I know this is an old thread, but I'd like to look into it to see what happened so we can prevent it in the future. We do drop ship when it's called for, that's shipping straight from the manufacturer to the customer. We stock a lot of products in our warehouse, but if we don't have it and the manufacturer does, we can save time by shipping it straight to you.
> 
> If you would like, you can send me your order information in a PM, like the email address you used to order or an Order ID number, and I can figure out exactly what happened. We take pride in offering the best service possible and we don't want our customers to feel like they've been let down.
> 
> Patrick B


Patrick,

Glad to have on board with us. Will be great to have your inside scoop on product and questions that might come up.

However, we hold a very strict line on advertising and solicitation of our members. Please refrain from these activities and we'll all be better off.









BTW....for those that might be thinking this...I didn't see anything from Patrick to bring this up. It is a simple preemptive message.


----------



## etrailer (Dec 10, 2010)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Patrick,
> 
> Glad to have on board with us. Will be great to have your inside scoop on product and questions that might come up.
> 
> ...


We always contact site administration before we start bouncing around forums too much. I've already contacted one of the Admins and Global Mods about our participation. We ran across this thread in one of our searches and wanted to see what we can do to address it.

We have gotten involved in forums recently, not as an advertising avenue, but as a way to connect with our customers, old and new, and provide help and answers where we can. I guess it's time to post up in the new members forum.

Patrick


----------



## lowrider (Oct 23, 2007)

Last month I ordered a set of replacement wheel trays for a Thule roof rack from Etrailer and had them shipped to the closest US receiver to where I live, Its a 2 hour round trip from my home in British Columbia, but with their good prices I would still be better off. Well the first pair arrived within a week so initially I was quite impressed until I drove down and picked them up, they were the wrong size. I called Etrailer when I got back home and the customer service rep was nice and proceeded to set up a shipment of the correct trays. A little over a week went by and i was notified that they had arrived in Oroville Washington so I once again drove down to get them, another 2 hour round trip. When i picked them up the first thing that I noticed was that the aluminum wheel trays were not packed within a cardboard box, protected, they were wrapped in thin plastic and shipping tape. I kept my fingers crossed as I unpacked them but soon realized what I had suspected I might find, I did. There was a big dent and a chunk missing out of one of the wheel trays. Come on Etrailer!
Their answer now is to refund me $10 or they will reship for a 3rd time to the US location, they will not ship to my home in British Columbia. I am officially in the red on these parts. I will not be dealing with Etrailer again.


----------



## Sadie (May 29, 2014)

New to the forum here however pulling trailers and campers is a norm for me. etrailer has been nothing but great to me. I was reading this thread thinking this has to be a 1 off because of the great service I've had then bam Patrick bounces in with a comment. 
Do we all look for great deals, yes. We also understand you get what you pay for. That said etrailer has provided me with a fair price and good shipping rates. I shop there first when I need something.
With all the above said you should give them another shot when you need something and I think they will come thru for you.

Just my 2 cents.


----------

